# A Small Change Goes A Long Way



## Silverbear

Got some new driptips and what a difference they have made.

Vaping like a 'Sir' on my King ePipe with Nautilus SS and long drip tip



Hammer Mod with KFL and long black driptip

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MurderDoll

Very nice! 

I have a long pipe drip tip on my taifun with the hammer mod. Does feel like vaping like a sir.


----------

